# anybody tried apparmor?

## meyerm

Hi there,

I'm sure you've already heared about Novell opening apparmor. Now I would like to ask you, if anybody here already tried it and can give some comparison with the already included techniques inside hardened gentoo. Do you thing apparmor will also be supported "out-of-the-box"? What are the advantages / disadvantages compared to SELinux / RSBAC?

Thank you,

M

----------

## ph03n1x

Nobody yet?

----------

## soulwarrior

I just read this on the apparmor-dev maillist:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I had a chat with these three Gentoo people while I was at FOSDEM last
> 
> weekend about porting AppArmor to Gentoo. When I left the Gentoo desk,
> ...

 

Seems good. So probably we will soon see some ebuilds to test, at least I do hope so  :Wink: 

Greetings from soulwarrior

----------

## CptnObvious999

Any news on the ebuild yet? I am interested in trying this out.

----------

## xces

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118779

----------

## CptnObvious999

 *xces wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118779

 

So there isn't going to be an ebuild because it isn't better than selinux and grsecurity and RSBAC? Thats too bad because the keynote speach at FOSDEM seemed pretty good and simple to use. I guess I have to read a tutorial on those.

----------

## srlinuxx

I don't know how true this is, I just ran into it and thought it might be relevant to your question of using apparmor.  

http://www.osreviews.net/reviews/security/apparmor

----------

## Mgiese

but then the question is, when will SElinux finaly be released for WORKSTATIONS ?

----------

## CptnObvious999

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> but then the question is, when will SElinux finaly be released for WORKSTATIONS ?

 

yeah SELinux seems pretty complicated to install (thats my speculation I have not tried installing it yet because I am affraid what might happen if I configure it wrong.

----------

